# Comanche County?



## kubruceiii (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm military stationed at Ft. Sill and have access to the thousands of acres that make up the installation. Does anyone know if there are any motels here or is this part of the state too dry? Thanks!


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

I know someone who has picked morels where all there was is grass and yucca. If it has recently rained and the ground temperature is right, they could be up. I know the area you are in. I love those Witchita Mts. I have personally never picked out there so I can't offer you any tips.


----------



## kubruceiii (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks! I guess the worst I could do is give it a try! It has been extremely wet and quite warm lately. Maybe someone else will chime in and let me know for sure.


----------



## trouble311 (Apr 22, 2015)

Im in Lawton also. A friend (from another state) on fb posted pics and now im intrigued. With all the rain we've gotten lately there might be some? I think I may go look soon. Ive been in need of an adventure anyways. LOL :mrgreen: :!:


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

The season is pretty much over in our neck of the woods - All trees have awaken from their dormant stage so unless you find a very dark area facing east that fruited late I'd say that your chances of finding fresh specimens are slim - especially that far south. The peak of the season already migrated near Central/NE KS. Good luck !


----------



## trouble311 (Apr 22, 2015)

Oh.  maybe next year!


----------



## kubruceiii (Mar 27, 2015)

I just went out looking in the woods at the SE corner of 38th and Lee, no luck.


----------



## okshroomer (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi all! I know this is last years but did anyone have luck in Comanche or Caddo County? 
I've been out twice so far but nothing yet.


----------

